# October 30th P&S Charter Results



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Slow fishing - Good Time - Great Weather!

Great to meet all you Northern and Southern Folks that were formerly just paragraphs and words on my LCD!

Have some more photos to post later, but for now.... The big winner of the $185 friggin dollar pot is ..... BIG EL!!!

Congratulations and remember that I want a fishing cart for Xmas!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Lucky Bastad...*

The presentation of the loot!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Al and Anthony with da Big Winna*


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*The Godfather*


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Group Shot from above*

Mapcaster, Crawfish, Dixie719, and Anthony


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Changing name of trip...*

Trip will now be officially known as the "Tog Trip"!

Didn't see a Striper all day... Togs and Blues, yet pretty slow till the tide stopped.

Tog that we caught hammered the rods over the Cape Henry wrecks.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

glad ya'll had a good time, wish i coulda been there with ya'll.... instead i was sweatin in a tree stand all day, i saw a buncha stuff no shooters, and my roomate missed.... shoulda gone fishin!


neil


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Glad to see there was some fish caught. I gave Mike a call yesterday afternoon and he said the boat pretty much had a skunk up until then. Nice pics and congrats Big El!


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*maybe next year*

Looks like you all had a great time. Well I didnt go cause the wife said we needed to save some cash and then wound up dropping 150.00 on the dam dog and still counting. Oh well like I said maybe next year.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Paper Toad*

Hey,

Where is BigEl's picture of his citation Oyster Toad? Can't forget dem toad's we caught!  

Dixie


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Dixie719 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Where is BigEl's picture of his citation Oyster Toad? Can't forget dem toad's we caught!
> 
> Dixie


Yea.. no kidding! I have not seen that many, or that large Toads caught.

That one sucka was one big ugly feesh!

Captain George's was great last night.

NSearch ate so much that the restaurant closed immediately after we left. 

I think he should change his board nic to the "IncrediGut"


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

MMMM good eating! Sorry I missed it. Would love to have met some more P&S members. Hope you all show up for KDH2 and I can met you then.

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Thx for the trip Bob, nice to have finally meet some P&S members. I still can't get the 2 weeks skunk smell off    

Tony


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Couple of more pics...*

Eric - Son of Fish4Food and a tasty Tog!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*He can sleep through anything!*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry I missed a good trip. Maybe next year. Congrats Big El on the winning fish. Nice tog man.

Catman.


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

*Unknown Tog Holder*

The unknown angler is my son Eric. I caught the fish - he posed with it.  He actually caught a pretty nice Tog and lost it over the side trying to get it off his hook.  I think it may have given Big El a run for his money. Oh well, chalk it up for experience I told him. Nice day on the water and nice to meet you guys. Wish we would have gotten into some Striper but thats fishin for you. Thanks Bob for setting up the trip and the pics!

Derek


----------



## Miles Offshore (Nov 1, 2004)

*I recognize you guys*

I was just surfin around and low and behold look who I found !! I was in that boat that you all were gassin with friggin deisal exhaust for a good while!!!!Glad yall caught some fish- I should have picked up on yall being a cyber group fish as I have been involved in a few over on another board. We were trying to guess- office party??church group? lol, !!!We could tell yall were really having a great time despite the slow bite. The fish started biting real good about 30 minutes after yall pulled away, but thats fishin.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

So ... were you the guys by the CBBT or at Cape Henry?


BTW ... welcome to P&S .. some good folks around here.

Glad you stopped by!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Miles Offshore*

Saw your post on TF and thought to myself : *"Was that the boat that was right near us?"*. Saw that you said the bite picked up on TF and knew we had just missed it by a few minutes. Bite started to pick up there right as we were leaving. Oh well, glad you guys got into them after we left. Hope you didn't pick up any more toads!

Dixie


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Thanks for all the flowers guys.............................*

One ticket...$40.00

Gas for the trip down...$25.00

Gratuities and Bacon,Egg and Cheese on toast...$20.00

Fishing with the Pier & Surf crowd...Priceless  

Can't wait for the next Hoe-down  

><))))*>


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Big EL said:


> One ticket...$40.00
> 
> Gas for the trip down...$25.00
> 
> Gratuities and Bacon,Egg and Cheese on toast...$20.00



So... you got $100 left for my Xmas present!


----------



## Miles Offshore (Nov 1, 2004)

*Tog fishin*

Hy Cap- thanx for the welcome- we were the guys at cape henry (Center console-I was on the back of the boat most of the time)
Dixie- yea that was I, got a picture of the big old tog but its on a film roll so it will be ahwile. that other boat that was there had a couple of big togs also. we were actually kind of embarresses you guys were whoopin us, the other boat was whoopin us, even the toads were whoopin us. I got horned by one in 2 spots, bled and hurt like h*ll for about 30 minutes. It was kinda tough lookin over there at ~25 anglers lookin back at me ,lolol. see yall, nice mtg you guys (kinda) and again thanx for the welcome- yall definitely seem to be a good group of folks !!!!

craig


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> So... you got $100 left for my Xmas present!




 

><))))*>


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Highcap,

Did you insert the picture of the monkey in the group photo?

Darryl


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

DS422 said:


> Highcap,
> 
> Did you insert the picture of the monkey in the group photo?
> 
> Darryl


No... It's almost like some unseen force placed it there, appearing as if out of nowhere.

I expect the little fellow will start shooting and come right off the cleaning table and spring into life...

It is almost a religious experience!  

Better make sure that monkey gets some respect.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

RE:Godfather......looks like a pack of smokes in one shirt pocket and a Babyruth in the other  ....geez,just what the cardiologist ordered !!!!!!...........glad ya guys had a fun trip.!....the R


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

It looks like you all had a great time out on the water. The change of weather was a blessing and it couldn't have happened at a better time. I volunteered to help my sister move in to a new apartment. What's with some of the red threads in the tog's tails? ID markers?


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Red ID tags*

I was throwin my fish in Al's cooler so I stuck the tags in the tails of the ones I caught  

><))))*>


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Looks like yall had a great time out there. I was in Nags Head in all that beautiful weather


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Great to meet all*

the new P&S folks. Thanks Bob for putting the trip together. I must say, the best part of the weekend was the food and company at Capt. George's.  Looks like Wilbers is next! ....Tightlines

The Godfather? I don't know about that Bob.


----------

